# blue throat trigger



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

will a blue throat trigger get along with other planktivores like green chromis, blue chromis, anthias, tilefish, and a Lamarck's angelfish? Just curious. I am thinking about different fish species for a peaceful 187 gallon that only has a bicolor angel, 2 percula clowns, an pj cardinal, and a long spined urchin.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

fishfreak2009 said:


> will a blue throat trigger get along with other planktivores like green chromis, blue chromis, anthias, tilefish, and a Lamarck's angelfish? Just curious. I am thinking about different fish species for a peaceful 187 gallon that only has a bicolor angel, 2 percula clowns, an pj cardinal, and a long spined urchin.


The fish you mention would most likely get along ok together in the short term. However, don't be overly comfortable with the Blue Throat Trigger. Yes, it is a "passive" species by Trigger standards, but it could easily make short work of these species as it grows and becomes more territorial in the confines of an aquarium.

You also are tackling a very difficult group of fish. Anthias, tilefish, the Lamarck's angel, and the BiColor Angel all are on the more difficult side, compared to most fish you regularly see at the LFS. In fact, I would personally consider keeping a Tilefish to be extremely difficult, and the Lamarck's angel to be an impressive accomplishment long term. You have your work cut out for you on this setup.


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

i had a Lamarck's angel for three years before I sold it to the LFS. They put it in a 2000 gallon reef. Also my LFS has some tilefish in right now that will eat flake from your hands. As for my bicolor angel he started eating flakes in the acclimation bucket, and with 200 lbs. of live rock he never goes hungry. Just thought I'd make a planktivore tank. I know the anthias have to be fed multiple times per day, but the tank is fed 3-4 times daily, plus has a 10 gallon refugium, and another 20 gallon refugium on the way.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

fishfreak2009 said:


> i had a Lamarck's angel for three years before I sold it to the LFS. They put it in a 2000 gallon reef. Also my LFS has some tilefish in right now that will eat flake from your hands. As for my bicolor angel he started eating flakes in the acclimation bucket, and with 200 lbs. of live rock he never goes hungry.


These success stories are nice and speak to the experience and care of the fishkeeper, not to the species of fish. I would discourage anyone from taking these comments to mean that these fish are easy species to keep. 

Congratulations on your success and good luck with the tank! Post some pictures!!!


----------

